# GRRRR!!! Shipping Betta RANT @ Petco's Supplier



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

So today I went to petco because, I know its shipment day. well I got there as they are starting to open there shipments. I ask if they got any New Bettas and the guy says yeah but we havent gotten to them yet, and asks if I wanna just look through the box at them and open it myself. so im like SURE!!!

To my surprise it was the saddest thing I have ever witnessed. Now I dont blame PETCO, but the Ssuppliers that sell to petco. Each betta is bagged indivually, Thank heavens. BUT!!!!!!! each betta is in a 2"x3" bag. I know what Size they are, because My wife does "beading" and these are bead bags from a craft store. and is only in 1 inch of water, laying on there side trying to stay wet. to my surprise, Not a single one of the 100 fish I counted was dead, but I mean REALLY.... You cant ship them a little bit better than this!!! GRRRRRRRR!!!! Petco, then moves them into there own cup, which must seem like an ocean to these little guys. I got to help the store move them in, because I already wasnt very happy. and They actaully prep all these cups, a few days before so the water is upto temp and conditioned, before the fish arrive. So I was pleased with that atleast.

Anyways sorry for the novel, Just wanted to post a Sad story of what I witnessed. So from now On, I will try to rescue mroe petco Bettas, beucase They need it. I will give both of my local petco's credit they take care of there bettas pretty well, and if one is ever sick, they usually give it to me with no questions asked, cuz they know I love these little guys, and that I try to nurse them back to health.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Awwwww :sob: *shakes fist at supplier* :evil:


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

That's really not uncommon. The fact of the matter is the less water you have in there the _safer_ the fish will be because it will not be sloshing around.

When I ship fish I only put enough water so that when the bag is turned on its side there is enough water to cover the fish.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I understand the reasoning, and their safety is priority, but just sounds so sad. But I supposed they know what they are doing or they wouldn't be in business.

Oh and 1fish, love the pic in your AV. I'm looking for a dark green & white marble like that.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah.. it's not ideal and I'm definitely not saying those fish couldn't be given a little more comfort by being given at least enough water to turn around in... but ultimately if it wasn't safe for the fish, they wouldn't do it. No sense paying to bag and ship fish if they arrive dead because of improper packaging KWIM?

The betta in my avatar came from DragonLady on this forum. If you PM her you can ask if she has any available. I know she does have a marble available in the classifieds section but he's not the same turquoise as that boy was.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks! I will definately check it out =)


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

yup. i work at a pet store and its very common to see those tiny little bags with hardly any water in them. I guess i can see your guys points, but really? they need to put at least a little more water....and the air in those triangle bags suck......iv seen a couple die most likely because of no air or no water in the bag


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Some fish just don't ship well no matter what you do. If you get a shipment of 60 fish all packed the same way and only 2 are dead its most likely just the fish couldn't handle the stress of shipping.


This is just another reason to boycott pet stores and purchase fish from a reliable breeder.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

